# Crabs



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone interested in an organised trip out (picked up) to I think its Um Al qwain? They take you out on a boat, you spend the day spearing crabs and then they cook them for you for dinner, then bussed back. 
Haven't got all the details as I am just fishing (excuse the pun) for interest as if I remember right you get a better deal with more people. 
Think its a few hundred Dirhams but like I said just checking for interest and its a bit different from getting shedded on the weekend...!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The trips are run by Lama Tours Lama Desert Tours

Dhs 280 per person, minimum of four people.

You find the crabs in the mangrove swamps and end up at the Flamingo Beach Resort where they cook them for you. You can also find squid there.


If you want to do it, be quick as local seafood isn't so good when the water really heats up.

-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Elphaba, thanks! Not sure what the response will be at 280 Dirhams. Worth a shot though, thought it might be something a bit different for the weekend, possibly a bit gruesome for some.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope they spare the ginnies for breeding !! .... (_the females ... )!_


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sounds like a unique experience but alas I would not have the heart to spear crabs...not considering that I would be more scared of the crabs than they are of me.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Dhs 280 per person, minimum of four people.

Thats a reasonable price for a day out, but of course being bussed causes a problem with the wallet at the bar.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

A friend of mine at work has done this trip with his wife and they stayed at the resort and said it was a really good time..


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I think that if a group of us have a great day a few 'roundup' during the evening might be an idea or most likely the following week a trip for food and drink on the following Friday would be great. Not interested in staying there though.
Any potential takers?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> I think that if a group of us have a great day a few 'roundup' during the evening might be an idea or most likely the following week a trip for food and drink on the following Friday would be great. Not interested in staying there though.
> Any potential takers?


Yes mate, I am interested, just depends on the dates.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, lets see what the interest is. Maybe have to postpone it until it gets cooler


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> Well, lets see what the interest is. Maybe have to postpone it until it gets cooler


No worries I will still be here...................................!
Think I am stuck in the dust bowl for a while yet.


----------

